# Spa hose question



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok, I'm working on snorkeling my 02 400 Kodiak and just had a question about connecting the spa hose to the pvc... what is the best way? it is the same diameter as the 1.5" pvc pipe, so it fits snug into the pvc connectors (90s, 45s, etc). If I just glue them into the pvc connector will it hold together good enough? I've seen that some people use the rubber couplings that clamp onto the OD of the hose and pipe, but I was worried that the hose would collapse some with the clamp on it... 

Which of these works better? I only want to do this once, cuz it's a PITA


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

See my reply in your other thread  haha..


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

ive used rubber coupler on the outside of spa hose. it works just fine. apply silicone on it as well.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> See my reply in your other thread  haha..


but you didn't answer the question in this thread... I already have the spa hose, just trying to figure out the best way to connect it... :stooges:


Phreebsd, what kind of silicone? Will RTV work, or like regular clear silicone like for windows and stuff?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I use the Red RTV Hi-Temp...is a lot more sticky.


----------

